

Obama, AT&T, Verizon, Netflix and more react to the FCC's net neutrality vote - tswartz
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/26/8115953/fcc-net-neutrality-vote-reactions

======
tswartz
This is a good summary of different companies' statements regarding the net
neutrality vote.

